# Сайт > Главный раздел >  детский садик Кудрово

## tagrojucalo3

У нас родился ребёнок,  но в этом мы мало понимаем. Всё таки первый ребёнок.  Время идёт, нужно устроить в садик в Санкт-Петербурге. Везде мест нет. Но благодаря сайту  "sadik-spb" смогли быстро найти садик для нашего ребёнка.  На сайте нашёл все контакты. По итогу мы остались довольны !  Ребёнку очень нравится.  Так что могу советовать    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

